# Start up algae



## Buszmann (8 Mar 2013)

This is not where I wanted to make my first post as a member, but it looks like i have no choice. 
I know a few of my mistakes... but I am still a noob so I need all the help I can get.

Tank specifications - 48''x18''x18''
Lighting - T5/T8/Wattage - 4*54W T5
CO2 - Pressurised/DIY/None. Pressurised
Filtration - Filter/LPH rating.  Refugium (filter bag, bioballs, ceramic media, activated carbon) probs only around 200 gph via spray bar (plants kept getting blown away if turned higher, plants were swaying slightly so i thought I'd be good)
Fertilization routine - EI (only done 4 days, tank is 6 days planted) havent done a water change yet

Sunday – 50% or more Water Change then dose [3/4 teaspoon KNO3] + [1/4 teaspoon KH2PO4] + [2 teaspoon MgSO4]
 Monday – 1/4 teaspoon CSM+B
 Tuesday - [3/4 teaspoon KNO3] + [1/4 teaspoon KH2PO4] + [2 teaspoon MgSO4]
 Wednesday - 1/4 teaspoon CSM+B
 Thursday - [3/4 teaspoon KNO3] + [1/4 teaspoon KH2PO4] + [2 teaspoon MgSO4]
 Friday – Rest
 Saturday - Rest

Pictures:




Drop checker color - (I am partially colorblind so yellows and green look similar...i thought it would be okay for now as long as it wasnt blue)





You can see it on the pigmy chain sword leaf and on the wisteria in the back.  I was thinking GSA or Brown algae (once again I am color blind so if its clearly not green or brown thats why I am way off)




More pics of  the wisteria




- Do I have to increase my flow? even if my plants are blowing away?
- Decrease lighting? (truthfully I left my light and CO2 running all night two of the 4 nights because I didn't set up my timer yet)
- Water change probs
- keep with dosing schedule?
-anything else?


----------



## Buszmann (8 Mar 2013)

I had to take some action as soon as I could, so here is what I've done so far...

60% water change
Dosed the regular "Thursday Ferts" ([3/4 teaspoon KNO3] + [1/4 teaspoon KH2PO4] + [2 teaspoon MgSO4])
Increased the flow to maybe 400ish gph
Lights are off & wrapped the tank in towels to keep dark
I shut the CO2 injection off (not sure if this is correct or not...I figured lights off=co2 off..)


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Mar 2013)

Hello,
	   If this is a newly setup tank then you really need to keep the light intensity low. 200W of T5 is unwise. Leaving the lights on all night is one of the worst mistakes one can make.

Cheers,


----------



## Buszmann (8 Mar 2013)

Hi,
Yeah, that was foolish of me.  Thanks for the help bud.  I have a few questions yet
Should I unscrew 2 of the bulbs until the tank is established?
Should I continue the blackout? If so, how long?
Do I inject CO2 during blackout?
Thanks again times a million.


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Mar 2013)

Hi,
	Yes, you should definitely disable two of the bulbs. I'm not able to identify the algae from these photos. It appears to  be GSA from what I can see in photo #2. If that's so then just removing the affected leaves and reducing the lighting will suffice. If there are other algal forms, such as diatomic then a 3 day blackout will do the trick. No CO2 is needed during the blackout.

The DC looks yellow to me, so assuming that the mixture in the DC is 4dKH distilled water then that appears to be a good injection rate. If you only have tank or tap water in the DC then it's not possible to determine if the injection rate is good or not because the reading is not valid.

Cheers,


----------



## Buszmann (8 Mar 2013)

I'll continue the blackout to be safe. I'd be removing lots of leaves, which is a bit scary for me, being a beginner. I'll do my best.

The drop checker is filled with distilled water.  I just bought the distilled water from the grocery store ($0.78) so it doesnt say anything about being 4dKH or 5dKH.  I don't know if my distilled water different than the 4dKH or not.  I knew not to use aquarium water or tap water so I thought I would be in the clear.

Thank you Clive


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Mar 2013)

Hi,
	If the distilled water is not adjusted to 4dkH then very small amounts of CO2 will cause the pH in the sample to quickly acidify and the pH reagent will turn yellow. Distilled water from the grocery store will have nearly zero alkalinity, therefore the yellow color shown in your DC is an illusion. You'll need to increase the injection rate and you'll need to either adjust the alkalinity of the sample water to 4dkh or you'll need to purchase 4dkh water.

Cheers,


----------



## Buszmann (8 Mar 2013)

Hi again,

Yikes! I see it now....Dennerle long term ph test | UK Aquatic Plant Society ... Thanks for setting me straight again. Ill probs just buy it; ill leave being super super cheap to other situations.

Grazie


----------

